# 1/32 Glass Sheet for Windows?



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Does anyone know where to get 1/32" thick glass sheet for window panes? I need several fairly large sizes like 3-1/4 x 2-3/8 for example. Can I buy it cut to size? Where?

Thanks.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

I would think your best bet would be a picture framing establishment for glass, but I'd also get with Russ at Tap about polycarbonate too less likely to break as that thin glass could.


----------



## bnsfconductor (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know what thickness PSME carries but I remember they have sheet glass in their catalog labeled for use as window panes and they also sold a hand tool to cut it. 
http://www.psmescale.com 

Craig


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

I get my glass from Cansci. They supply glass products for scientific use. I get my slides there which I use for gauge 1 windows, they are not big enough for what you want. Cansci can supply any size you would like. Are you sure you want 1/32", that's close to .75mm. The slides I use are closer to 1mm - 1.2mm. I can find out the cost here if you like but you should know it is pricey.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the replies so far. Dan - I really do need around 1/32, but may be able to make do with 1.2mm. It complicates my life, but I may be able to do it. My cab's window frames will be made of walnut, and I have some 1/16 and 1/8 thick sheets available. Perhaps I can plane down a sheet of 1/8 to make the frame to accommodate slightly thicker glass. Problem is, there's a fixed window that's recessed about 1/16", and then the sliding window behind that, and the total wall thickness is 1/4". 

Anyway, I'd appreciate it if you can find out if they supply custom sizes to exactly what I specify, if there's a minimum to buy for each size specified, and roughly how much it would cost per window. Thanks.


----------



## Bill Martinsen (Mar 4, 2008)

Dwight - This probably won't work for you (sheets not large enough), but might work for some others. http://www.tedpella.com/histo_html/coverslp.htm#260300

Bill M.


----------



## Bill Martinsen (Mar 4, 2008)

If 0.05" thickness will work, and you want a lot of windows, try this site. http://www.surplusshed.com/pages/item/m3012.html

20 pieces, each 12" by 12", for $25, plus shipping from Pennsylvania.

Bill M.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

If 0.05" thickness will work, and you want a lot of windows, try this site. http://www.surplusshed.com/pages/it...m3012.html 

20 pieces, each 12" by 12", for $25, plus shipping from Pennsylvania.Thanks so much Bill. I do believe that might work. I just ordered a package.


----------



## shaper (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Dwight. Sorry I missed the Sac steamup again this year. Maybe next.

I too was looking for .030 glass (maybe for the same reasons you are). After much effort I spoke with a friend who works for a hi tech company. He brought me a sample of IC substrate (a disk that's probably .75mm, if I remember correctly). It doesn't cut easily, but it CAN be cut. So you need to talk to someone in the IC mfg industry. They have defective blanks for free. I haven't even used the pieces I got (they were for glazing on my Philly cab). If you don't have any luck let me know and I'll see if I can get some more.

royce


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Royce. The package I ordered from the link above work terrific! I bought an oil dispensing glass cutter and glass cutting pliers from Amazon and it's all working out great! I have a bunch of glass left over if you need a sheet or two (12 x 12).


----------



## shaper (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Dwight. I checked out the Surplus Shed website but did not see .030" glass 12" x 12" sheets. Is this where you purchased it?

royce 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like they may have sold out. It was surplus stuff that had been sitting in a warehouse for years.


----------



## shaper (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Dwight. Thanks for getting back to me. Well, if it's .030-.032 I'll buy what you don't need. Will $20 cover it?

royce 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

I will ask my window company, I don't know thickness, because we call it single or double strength glass.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Royce - all 12 sheets only cost me $25.00. Just PM me your address and I will send you a couple sheets free of charge so long as you're in the USA. If not, you can pay shipping, but the glass itself is still free.


----------



## chrisb (Jan 3, 2008)

Dwight, 
Last winter I was makeing window panes with 1mm microscope slides. I had a lot of trouble cutting them using a wheel cutter. I tried oil and water. I bought a carbide scibing pen and that worked better but still had some trouble. 
The 1 mm is actuall too think and next time i will get the thinner slips. Would you describe your cutter and techinque? Thanks


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

The tools are shown in the current last page of my *builders log* (can't link directly to the last page, but here's the beginning). No special techniques... I used a straight edge / square to guide the cutter and followed the directions that came with the pliers.







I also bought a sharpening stone to rub and clean up the edges. There are several videos on Youtube showing how to use these tools as well. Search for "glass cutting."


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

See if this link[/b] doesn't take you direct to the reply.


----------



## George Schreyer (Jan 16, 2009)

99 cent store. Buy the cheap picture frames, toss the frame, use the [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

See if this link doesn't take you direct to the reply.It did for me, but perhaps we have our posts-per-page set the same.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dwight Ennis on 22 Jul 2011 07:29 PM 
It did for me, but perhaps we have our posts-per-page set the same. It should work independent of the "Items Per Page" setting (FYI mine is set to 30), the only thing that will make it slide are pictures loading, which makes the view creep up the page.


----------

